# [Risolto]Quale CHOST & CFLAGS su procio VIA C3............

## stefanoxjx

Ciao a tutti, volevo un consiglio sui valori da inserire su CHOST e CFLAGS per installare una gentoo su una scheda madre mini-itx con CPU VIA C3.

Ho fatto alcune ricerche ma ho trovato pareri discordanti.

Da una parte ho letto che bisogna impostare i486, mentre da un'altra ho letto i686 e quindi non so cosa mettere.

Qualche consiglio?

Grazie.

Ciao.Last edited by stefanoxjx on Sat Aug 12, 2006 10:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Scen

Dai un'occhiata qua: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Eden_C3.2FEzra_.28Via_EPIA.29

----------

## stefanoxjx

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Dai un'occhiata qua: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Eden_C3.2FEzra_.28Via_EPIA.29

 

Grazie, effettivamente nel frattempo ho trovato questo che mi ha fatto pensare che non può funzionare come i686

----------

## gioi

Dunque... in generale della famiglia i686 dovrebbe essere qualsiasi processore con set di istruzioni compatibili con il PentiumPro o il Pentium MMX... a quanto mi risulta i processsori "EPIA" non sono dotati di istruzioni SIMD (quelle cioè che estendano il set di base del Pentium "liscio") quindi, con molta probabilità, non sono dotati neanche di quel genere di architettura interna studiata per velocizzare l'esecuzione di istruzioni complesse, e per questo motivo non usufruisce di alcun beneficio per le ottimizzazioni di classe i686, anzi, si corre il rischio di incorrere in errori di esecuzione cercando di compilare/eseguire codice ottimizzato per i686.

Questo per quanto riguarda il CHOST.

Per le CFLAGS (e di riflesse per le USE flags) direi di evitare tutte quelle che prevedano ottimizzazioni per istruzioni SIMD (cioè mmx, sse, 3dnow ecc ecc), e non esagerare con il livello di ottimizzazione ("-O2" credo sia cmq la scelta più adatta a qualsiasi scopo...).

Infine un appunto... in verità non mi sono mai preoccupato della cosa, perchè da quando uso Linux (era il 1998), ho sempre avuto processori di classe "i586", ma se non erro la classe "i486" è fittizia. Va infatti ricordato che sebbene il codice originale linux fosse compatibile con l'assembler 80386 (ovvero l'assembler 8086 esteso con le istruzioni per l'utilizzo della modalità "avanzata" a 32bit per l'uso della memoria), il primo vero processore in grado di funzionare decentemente a 32bit è stato l'80486 (sia di Intel che di AMD), grazie anche alla modifica sostianziale dell'architettura per l'implementazione dell'unità di calcolo di virgola mobile. Per cui, a quanto ne so, un programma compilato per i386 è SICURAMENTE compatibile, solo con processori a partire dall'80486DX (l'80486sx oltre ad essere privo della FPU, aveva meno di modifiche architetturali rispetto al 386).

----------

## !equilibrium

 *gioi wrote:*   

> Dunque... in generale della famiglia i686 dovrebbe essere qualsiasi processore con set di istruzioni compatibili con il PentiumPro o il Pentium MMX... a quanto mi risulta i processsori "EPIA" non sono dotati di istruzioni SIMD (quelle cioè che estendano il set di base del Pentium "liscio") [cut]
> 
> Per le CFLAGS (e di riflesse per le USE flags) direi di evitare tutte quelle che prevedano ottimizzazioni per istruzioni SIMD (cioè mmx, sse, 3dnow ecc ecc)

 

no, ancora... non ci credo, e sì che l'argomento è stato trattato più e più volte.   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

i processori VIA sono TUTTI i686, e se si usa il gcc 3.x c'è la sua apposita CFLAG: -march=c3 (con la 'c' minuscola) o -march=c3-2 a seconda del modello di cpu. per chi possiede un c3 e deve usare il gcc 2.x bisogna impostare obbligatoriamente -march=i586 perchè ai tempi del 2.x tali cpu non esistevano e quindi il compilatore se forzato con -march=i686 produrrebbe codice corrotto perchè compilato con il supporto ad estensioni non presenti (tipo SSE e cmov e altre ancora). per i processori c3-2 e superiori -march=i686 è safe sia con gcc 3.x che gcc 2.x.

i processori VIA hanno tutti come minimo 64kb + 64kb di cache, per un totale di 128kb, quindi si può usare tranquillamente -O2; per tutto il resto è sufficiente tenere le stesse considerazioni che si hanno di norma per le altre famiglie di processori.

i processori VIA sono tutti dotati come minimo di MMX e 3DNow!, mentre le versioni nuove hanno addirittura SSE e 3dNowext! (non sono sicuro che ci siano entrambe, ma non è questo l'importante). comunque le CFLAGS dell'architettura c3 e c3-2 abilitano automaticamente le estensioni corrette, per cui non c'è da scervellarsi su quale CFLAGS da abilitare o disabilitare per ottenere il corretto ABI dal compilatore   :Wink: 

sul web si trovano un sacco di wiki e documentazione in cui viene spiegato che tali CPU non sono degli i686, ma degli i586 (o addirittura i486), niente di più falso; queste leggende metropolitane nascono dall'errata interpretazione dell'uso di -march=i586 che si faceva in passato con il gcc 2.x.

p.s.: fate una ricerca prima di postare!!! ci sono qualcosa come 4/5 thread sull'argomento.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## gioi

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

>  *gioi wrote:*   Dunque... in generale della famiglia i686 dovrebbe essere qualsiasi processore con set di istruzioni compatibili con il PentiumPro o il Pentium MMX... a quanto mi risulta i processsori "EPIA" non sono dotati di istruzioni SIMD (quelle cioè che estendano il set di base del Pentium "liscio") [cut]
> 
> Per le CFLAGS (e di riflesse per le USE flags) direi di evitare tutte quelle che prevedano ottimizzazioni per istruzioni SIMD (cioè mmx, sse, 3dnow ecc ecc) 
> 
> no, ancora... non ci credo, e sì che l'argomento è stato trattato più e più volte.   
> ...

 

Infatti ho specificato "a quanto mi risulta" io a casa ho una EPIA mini-ITX con processore a 400MHz del 2004 (ora non ricordo di quale serie, perchè quando l'ho presa con l'università avevano ancora solo nomi del tipo VTP123456789) che ci ha fatto penare parecchio per l'assenza delle istruzioni MMX... Poi ne erano uscite addirittura senza processore, sulle quali si poteva installare un "comunissimo" pentium3/4 o celeron. Quella che avevo aveva un chip dedicato per la decodifica mpeg per cui non l'avevano dotata di mmx e roba simile...

Ai tempi avevamo scritto a VIA che ci aveva suggerito di utilizzare binari compilati per il 486 per andare sul sicuro, ma poi riuscimmo a far funzionare il tutto con una vecchia debian. Quando ho letto questo 3ad ho risposto con la mia esperienza personale... specificando che, se come sapevo io, la via non ha le mmx e seguenti andava evitato di includerne il supporto.

Mi dispiace che tu te la sia presa tanto, ma ho semplicemente postato secondo la mia esperienza...

----------

## !equilibrium

 *gioi wrote:*   

> Mi dispiace che tu te la sia presa tanto, ma ho semplicemente postato secondo la mia esperienza...

 

sì ma il thread è specifico per le CPU C3 (vedi prima rima di @stefanoxjx), da qui la mia deduzione che gli interventi fatti riguardino quello specifico modello; come potrei sapere che si sta parlando di altro?

comunque don't worry, il mio non era un attacco personale a te, ma a chi ha aperto il thread senza fare una ricerca  :Wink: 

----------

## stefanoxjx

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> 
> 
> p.s.: fate una ricerca prima di postare!!! ci sono qualcosa come 4/5 thread sull'argomento.  

 

Ma che palle ragazzi, conoscendo come funziona questo forum, ho imparato bene a fare ricerche prima di postare ma non ho trovato risultati soddisfacenti.

Ora, non posso di certo dimostrarti che ho fatto ricerche e non ho trovaro risultati, però se tu leggi bene quello che ho scritto, vedrai che:

```

Da una parte ho letto che bisogna impostare i486, mentre da un'altra ho letto i686 e quindi non so cosa mettere. 

Qualche consiglio? 

```

Quindi questo dovrebbe dirti che qualche ricerca l'ho fatta, ma se con:

```

CHOST VIA C3

VIA SAMUEL 2

MAKE.CONF VIA C3

```

non ho trovato risultati che mi togliessero i dubbi,  non posso fare altro che scusarmi per non avere avuto sufficente fantasia sulle ricerche, però è abbastanza scocciante sentirsi dire di fare una ricerca quando si è perso già un'ora a fare ricerche senza trovare na mazza.

Quindi, mi inchino davanti alla tua esperienza, ma penso di non meritarmi quello che hai scritto.

Ciao.

----------

## randomaze

 *stefanoxjx wrote:*   

> Ma che palle ragazzi, conoscendo come funziona questo forum, ho imparato bene a fare ricerche prima di postare ma non ho trovato risultati soddisfacenti.

 

Riesumare uno dei vecchi thread pareva brutto?

 *Quote:*   

> Ora, non posso di certo dimostrarti che ho fatto ricerche e non ho trovaro risultati, però se tu leggi bene quello che ho scritto, vedrai che:
> 
> ```
> 
> Da una parte ho letto che bisogna impostare i486, mentre da un'altra ho letto i686 e quindi non so cosa mettere. 
> ...

 

Il prossimo che arriva fará una ricerca, troverá n+1 post sull'argomento. Quelli dove si dice di usare i486, quelli dove dice i686 e questo. Dove, guardando la pagina delle safe flags potrebbe andare a finire con un i586. Riesumando un vecchio thread invece ci sarebbero stati i chiarimenti anche rispetto ai post precedenti.

Oltre al fatto che nessuno qui pretende di detenere la veritá assoluta. Tu dici cose generiche, cosa ne sappiamo se i tuoi riferimenti fossero "la pagina delle specifiche tecniche sul sito via" e "il blog di un 42enne che gioca a fare l'acher 12 enne scrivendo cose a caso"???

Un'informazione che peraltro ti sei dimenticato é:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> VIA SAMUEL 2
> ...

 

Quindi il processore non é un C3  Nehemiah, o Ezra ma é un C3 Samuel. Nella pagina del wiki dice che puoi usare i settaggi del Ezra e sopratutto dice di non usare binari i686 (a occhio, guardando le flags, mancherebbe l'mmx). La stessa pagina (che, cercando le CFLAGS dovrebbe essere la prima cosa da guardare) dice anche quali sono le flag safe (ovvero quelle sicure, non necessariamente le migliori), dicendo che potresti anche usare -march=c3, anche se questo potrebbe dare dei problemi (quest'ultimo punto onestamente mi sembra strano, ma dato che non ho un C3 non sono in grado di dire se si o se no).

Ora, quella pagina viene fuori su google come primo link se scrivi "MAKE.CONF VIA C3", non mi sembrava difficile da trovare....

----------

## !equilibrium

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Quindi il processore non é un C3  Nehemiah, o Ezra ma é un C3 Samuel. Nella pagina del wiki dice che puoi usare i settaggi del Ezra e sopratutto dice di non usare binari i686 (a occhio, guardando le flags, mancherebbe l'mmx). La stessa pagina (che, cercando le CFLAGS dovrebbe essere la prima cosa da guardare) dice anche quali sono le flag safe (ovvero quelle sicure, non necessariamente le migliori), dicendo che potresti anche usare -march=c3, anche se questo potrebbe dare dei problemi (quest'ultimo punto onestamente mi sembra strano, ma dato che non ho un C3 non sono in grado di dire se si o se no).

 

uhmmm... veramente i nomignoli (i nomi in codice delle CPU VIA), indicano la velocità di clock, non il tipo di architettura:

- Samuel 500-800 MHz

- Ezra 800-950 MHz

- Nehemiah 1.0-1.4 Ghz

- Esther 1.4Ghz-2.0Ghz

Samuel ed Ezra come unica differenza hanno solo il clock, per il resto entrambe hanno MMX e 3DNow!, come ho detto nel post precedente per le cpu precedenti al Nehemiah non vanno usati i binari/cflags per i686 perchè questi sono compilati con il supporto a SSE e altre cose che non sono presenti come estensioni sulla CPU, creando quindi binari corrotti.

Il mio notebook è un C3 Samuel 2:

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : CentaurHauls

cpu family      : 6

model           : 7

model name      : VIA Samuel 2

stepping        : 2

cpu MHz         : 730.948

cache size      : 64 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu de tsc msr cx8 mtrr pge mmx 3dnow up

bogomips        : 1462.69

e queste sono le mie CFLAGS:

CFLAGS="-march=c3 -O2 -pipe -fno-ident -fomit-frame-pointer -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -fforce-addr -fweb -ftracer"

compilo ed uso quotidianamente la mia gentoo dal 2002.

----------

## randomaze

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> uhmmm... veramente i nomignoli (i nomi in codice delle CPU VIA), indicano la velocità di clock, non il tipo di architettura:

 

Ah ok... non ero sicuro e mi sono limitato a leggere la pagina del wiki. Grazie del chiarimento

----------

## gioi

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> 
> 
> uhmmm... veramente i nomignoli (i nomi in codice delle CPU VIA), indicano la velocità di clock, non il tipo di architettura:
> 
> - Samuel 500-800 MHz
> ...

 

In realtà più che di architettura bisognerebbe parlare di classe o famiglia... l'architettura è "x86" (anche se sarebbe più giusto parlare di x86_via), mentre la famiglia è data dalle varie sigle M1000, C3, C7 ecc ecc. I nomignoli indicano semplicemente il core, cioè, a parità di architettura e classe, un processore in grado di lavorare a frequenze e/o tensioni operative diverse.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *gioi wrote:*   

> In realtà più che di architettura bisognerebbe parlare di classe o famiglia... l'architettura è "x86" (anche se sarebbe più giusto parlare di x86_via), mentre la famiglia è data dalle varie sigle M1000, C3, C7 ecc ecc. I nomignoli indicano semplicemente il core, cioè, a parità di architettura e classe, un processore in grado di lavorare a frequenze e/o tensioni operative diverse.

 

sì è esatto, la mia frase andrebbe corretta con 'classe' o 'famiglia' al posto di architettura. sorry.

----------

## stefanoxjx

Grazie.

----------

## ermannob

Salve a tutti.

Oggi ho cominciato a prepararmi per reinstallare la Gentoo sul mio muletto...

Ho scaricato la iso di installazione 2006.1 x86 minimal e un portage recente. Ma... sorpresa! Non c'è più lo stage 3 per x86. C'è solo quello per i686.

Io uso una VIA Epia, che è un i586. Devo fare per forza un'installazione da stage 1?   :Shocked: 

Detto tra noi... perché mai hanno deciso di non rilasciare lo stage 3 per x86? Cavoli, ci sono stage 3 per 19 (diciannove) architetture diverse e mi vanno a togliere la capostipite, la x86?   :Confused: 

Grazie e scusate dello sfogo.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## lavish

Spostato da Forum di discussione italiano a Forum italiano (Italian).

----------

## !equilibrium

 *ermannob wrote:*   

> Io uso una VIA Epia, che è un i586. Devo fare per forza un'installazione da stage 1?   

 

ehmmm i processori VIA sono tutti i686, nessuno escluso  :Wink: 

p.s.: ci sono diversi threads a riguardo sul forum italiano

----------

## ermannob

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> ehmmm i processori VIA sono tutti i686, nessuno escluso 
> 
> p.s.: ci sono diversi threads a riguardo sul forum italiano

 

Uhm... e io che mi fidavo dei wiki!

Ti ringrazio. Allora proverò lo stage 3 per i686. 

Se tutto va bene, allora andrò a modificare quella pagina del gentoo-wiki che crea scompiglio!   :Cool: 

Ti ringrazio anche della clemenza... i toni del tuo post che ho trovato erano un po' più incazzatini...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *ermannob wrote:*   

>  *!equilibrium wrote:*   ehmmm i processori VIA sono tutti i686, nessuno escluso 
> 
> p.s.: ci sono diversi threads a riguardo sul forum italiano 
> 
> Uhm... e io che mi fidavo dei wiki!

 

OT: un'altra dimostrazione del fatto che non bisogna fidarsi ciecamente di quello che riporta la documentazione.

è scritta da umani, soggetti ad errore

----------

## X-Act!

Ma la curiosità a questo punto resta: non ho controllato, ma è vero che non c'è più lo stage3 x86? E se si secondo voi perchè?

----------

## X-Drum

 *ermannob wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Uhm... e io che mi fidavo dei wiki!
> 
> Ti ringrazio. Allora proverò lo stage 3 per i686. 
> ...

 

buona idea, è veramente deprimente trovare su wiki e siti informazioni fuorvianti ed inesatte,

ma il wiki a cui fai riferimento è ufficiale?

 *ermannob wrote:*   

> Ti ringrazio anche della clemenza... i toni del tuo post che ho trovato erano un po' più incazzatini...  

 

lol

----------

## ermannob

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> ma il wiki a cui fai riferimento è ufficiale?

 

Eccolo: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#VIA_Processors. Mi sembra non sia ufficiale, ma solo lì avevo trovato qualche informazione per la Epia.

----------

## mrfree

Giusto per mera curiosità stavo leggendo il wiki linkato...

 *Quote:*   

>  Eden C3/Ezra (Via EPIA)
> 
> CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu"
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=i586 -m3dnow -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"
> ...

 

Considerando inoltre le informazioni su wikipedia

 *Quote:*   

> C3
> 
> [cut]
> 
>     * Infrequently used x86 instructions are implemented in microcode and emulated. This saves die space and reduces power consumption. The impact upon the majority of real world application scenarios is minimized.
> ...

 

La butto li... mi sembra che nel gentoo-wiki sia espressamente indicato di non utilizzare i686 quindi forse potrebbe non essere una svista, viene in qualche modo giustificata come scelta; oppure è solo una mia impressione?

----------

## ermannob

In effetti mi sorge il dubbio che lo stage 3 per i686 non possa funzionare...

Quello che !equilibrium dice, e cioè che il C3 sia un i686, può tornare utile nell'impostazione delle CFLAGS e quindi in un'ottimizzazione successiva all'installazione, ma finché lo stage 3 compilato per i686 conterrà le cmov che creano problemi, l'installazione con lo stage 3 sarà impossibile.

Be', appena riesco, credo domani o dopodomani, farò questo tentativo con lo stage 3 per i686.

Grazie a tutti dell'interessamento!   :Wink: 

----------

## ermannob

Sono sempre più convinto che non funzionerà: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3439979.html#3439979  :Sad: 

Ma sono così rare le installazioni di Gentoo in macchine inferiori al i686? Lo chiedo senza voler fare polemica, semplicemente non lo so.   :Question: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Su un po' di ottimismo porcokernel!

Tu prova se non va nulla ti vieta di partire da stage1 . Certo è più avventuroso e meno veloce che uno stage3 ma almeno ci compili. E cmq nulla t vieta di preparare l'installazione su un secondo PC, magari pure + carrozzato, di sistemare le use e cflags per una epia, ricompilare tutto e poi di copiare il risultato sulla macchina destinataria. 

Così facendo ricompilerai in fretta ed il risultato sarà specifico per le epia  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fikiz

non mi ero accorto che manca lo stage3 per x86... e visto che uso gentoo su un Pentium 166 MMX la cosa non mi piace   :Crying or Very sad:   . lo aggiungeranno in seguito?

comunque e' ancora disponibile quello della release 2006.0. avrai piu' cose da ricompilare, ma alla fine ottieni la stessa installazione. Magari e' meglio che partire dallo stage 1.

ciao!

----------

## Luca89

 *fikiz wrote:*   

> non mi ero accorto che manca lo stage3 per x86... e visto che uso gentoo su un Pentium 166 MMX la cosa non mi piace    . lo aggiungeranno in seguito?

 

Forse non l'hanno messo perchÃ¨ solitamente per macchine cosÃ¬ datate si preferisce il profilo con uclibc, magari con stage personalizzati creati dall'utente stesso.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *ermannob wrote:*   

> In effetti mi sorge il dubbio che lo stage 3 per i686 non possa funzionare...
> 
> Quello che !equilibrium dice, e cioè che il C3 sia un i686, può tornare utile nell'impostazione delle CFLAGS e quindi in un'ottimizzazione successiva all'installazione, ma finché lo stage 3 compilato per i686 conterrà le cmov che creano problemi, l'installazione con lo stage 3 sarà impossibile.

 

esatto, il concetto è quello, siccome gli stage3 i686 sono compilati con estensioni che non esistono per le C3 (SSE e cmov), i binari dello stage3 vanno in segmentation fault; ciò non vuol dire però che le cpu VIA siano degli i586, ma solo che bisogna partire dallo stage1, tutto qua. Questo "problema" si presenta solo per i C3, non per i tutti gli altri processori (i Nehemiah e successivi).

Il Wiki che consiglia di usare i586 per i C3, e -Os è palesemente sbagliato; di questo se ne era già parlato in un thread identico sul forum; i C3 hanno 64+64Kb di L1/L2, quindi l'opzione -Os è totalmente fuori luogo, si può usare tranquillamente -O2.

----------

## lavish

Fatto il merge dle thread aperto da ermannob visto che la discussione aveva preso la "VIA" di questo thread   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Io ho recentemente comprato una schedina mini-itx con un processore c7 (via en1200) e ci compilo sopra normalmente con 

```
CFLAGS="-Os -march=i686 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -mfpmath=sse -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"
```

L'unica cosa fastidiosa da segnalare è che grub si pianta senza riserve al boot mentre lilo funziona perfettamente... boh... non so se è colpa delle cflags o cos'altro.... (-Os è l'unica vagamente non-standard....)

P.S. i tempi di compilazione sono circa tre volte più lunghi che su un centrino dothan 1,86ghz ... faccio il raffronto con questo perché inizialmente ci ho compilato la gentoo che poi ho spostato sul c7

----------

## Luca89

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> L'unica cosa fastidiosa da segnalare ï¿½ che grub si pianta senza riserve al boot mentre lilo funziona perfettamente... boh... non so se ï¿½ colpa delle cflags o cos'altro.... (-Os ï¿½ l'unica vagamente non-standard....)

 

A meno che non attivi la flag use " - - custom-cflags : Enables custom cflags (not supported)", grub viene compilato senza alcuna CFLAGS scelta dall'utente:

 *ebuild grub wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> use custom-cflags || unset CFLAGS
> 
> [...]

 

----------

## mrfree

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Su un po' di ottimismo porcokernel!

 

NUUOOOO!!! Sacrilegio!!!   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> -Os è l'unica vagamente non-standard

 

nel tuo caso puoi tranquillamente non metterla e usare -O2, hai 256Kb di cache, non ti serve ridurre ulteriormente il livello di ottimizzazione di gcc.

----------

## ermannob

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Su un po' di ottimismo porcokernel!
> 
> Tu prova se non va nulla ti vieta di partire da stage1 . Certo è più avventuroso e meno veloce che uno stage3 ma almeno ci compili. E cmq nulla t vieta di preparare l'installazione su un secondo PC, magari pure + carrozzato, di sistemare le use e cflags per una epia, ricompilare tutto e poi di copiare il risultato sulla macchina destinataria. 
> 
> Così facendo ricompilerai in fretta ed il risultato sarà specifico per le epia 

 

Alla fine ho fatto l'installazione con stage1. E' stato interessante. ...a parte per le 12 ore che ci sono volute per fare emerge -e system!   :Rolling Eyes: 

Grazie dei consigli e del supporto!

----------

## ermannob

...e aggiornato pure il gentoo-wiki!   :Cool: 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Eden_C3.2FSamuel.2FEzra_.28Via_EPIA.29

qualcuno ci dia un'occhiata, se ci sono cose da cambiare...

non mi sono lanciato a cambiare anche la flag -Os... sinceramente non ho strumenti per verificare cosa sia meglio...

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> nel tuo caso puoi tranquillamente non metterla e usare -O2, hai 256Kb di cache, non ti serve ridurre ulteriormente il livello di ottimizzazione di gcc.

 

Beh questo è il /proc/cpuinfo del mio processore:

```
processor       : 0

vendor_id       : CentaurHauls

cpu family      : 6

model           : 10

model name      : VIA Esther processor 1200MHz

stepping        : 9

cpu MHz         : 1200.000

cache size      : 128 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge cmov pat clflush acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 tm up pni est tm2 rng rng_en ace ace_en

bogomips        : 2397.31

```

Ad ochio mi sembrano 128   :Smile: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Ad ochio mi sembrano 128  

 

eh sì, ricordavo male, mia svista (http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=VIA_C3&section=6)

il concetto non cambia, fin tanto che si ha una cache pari o superiore a 64K, l'uso di -Os non ha senso.

----------

